# General > Literature >  The Armadillo.

## trinkie

Great little ebook.  Written by David MacKay ( Wick born )  Illustrations by Alex Pass.

www.facebook.com/pottypublications 

I've just received my copy so I'm off to indulge myself ...

----------


## trinkie

Well,  it's a charming little ebook.  I loved it .  The poems were both funny and interesting.
The illustrations very clever and amusing .   I found myself making the same faces as I read.
Now I'm told .....Larry is currently #1 bestseller in children's ebooks at Amazon UK!

Well done !!

----------


## trinkie

LARRY POTTY SETS OUT ON WORLD TOUR!
Larry Potty's world tour has started with a well-received performance of his poems to pre-school children at Juniper Nursery recently. Watch out for future dates and venues! 


This is great idea for winter birthday parties   !!

----------

